
Ask HN: Which developers/programmers do you closely follow? - lewisjoe
More than any books, my motivation and drive to excel comes from the activities of people I consider as masters.<p>In case of programming, which developers do you closely follow to boost yourself? 
Include blog&#x2F;github&#x2F;website links.
======
simonswords82
[https://twitter.com/spolsky](https://twitter.com/spolsky)
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

Joel doesn't write as frequently these days but the content he does put out
always stands the test of time. I've modelled a lot of my business processes
and systems on his approach at FogCreek Software.

We also use his software, we were avid users of FogBugz back in the day at my
software company, and we now use Trello to manage most things.

------
Avalaxy
Udi Dahan [https://twitter.com/UdiDahan](https://twitter.com/UdiDahan) very
knowledgeable about distributed architecture

David Fowler [https://twitter.com/davidfowl](https://twitter.com/davidfowl)
important guy behind ASP.NET, SignalR, etc.

Troy Hunt [https://twitter.com/troyhunt](https://twitter.com/troyhunt)
security expert and very knowledgeable about Azure

Edit: I see some people just writing some names, but I think that is
completely useless without any context on WHY you follow them.

------
walshie4
defunkt ([https://github.com/defunkt](https://github.com/defunkt)), feross
([https://github.com/feross](https://github.com/feross)), holman
([https://github.com/holman](https://github.com/holman)), samaaron
([https://github.com/samaaron](https://github.com/samaaron)), & indirect
([https://github.com/indirect](https://github.com/indirect)) among others all
doing cool stuff (and are cool people).

------
mlitchard
In no particular order

Dan Piponi [http://blog.sigfpe.com/](http://blog.sigfpe.com/)

The ever awesome oleg [http://okmij.org/ftp/](http://okmij.org/ftp/)

Chris Done [http://chrisdone.com/](http://chrisdone.com/)

Gabriel Gonzalez
[http://www.haskellforall.com/](http://www.haskellforall.com/)

There are many more. The haskell community has awesome developers in
abundance.

------
teacup50
None. People who have time to cultivate a following are very rarely the people
who deserve one.

~~~
kwhitefoot
I agree with the "None", but for a slightly different reason. When someone
follows a person it is intended to be because the ideas that that person
presents are worth knowing about. But, even the best do not produce an
unbroken stream of perfect articles and ideas; so I don't follow anyone,
instead I keep some websites in mind as resources to consult.

In the long run it is the content that matters, not the content creator.

If I did follow anyone it would be a set of obscure computer scientists like
Tony Hoare (mostly retired), Christopher Strachey (deceased), Leslie Lamport
(still working for Microsoft), Joe Armstrong (very much still working on
Erlang); but even so it is the content of the papers they write and the code
that they have given us that matters.

~~~
mlitchard
In the case of "the things you don't know you don't know", I find following
certain developers to be priceless. Can't go looking for a reference for
something you don't know exists, after all.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I tend to follow the folks whose NPM contributions I use regularly, or who are
just badasses in general... So, in no particular order:

    
    
        * TJ Holowaychuk
        * Sindre Sorhus
        * Addy Osmani
        * Izs
        * Passy
        * Contra
        * Fat
        * Substack
        * Peteris Krumins
        * Mark Otto
        * Mark Dalgeish
        * Dan Shaw
    

...I'm sure I'm forgetting hella people...

------
nailer
In JS, @paulirish, @addyosmani, @rmurphey, @pornelski, @pgte, @izs, @leaverou,
@brendeneich, @jakearchibald.

------
chambo622
On Android, Jake Wharton and Koushik Dutta, always looking for more. Chris
Banes and Roman Nurik are great from the design side.

~~~
sycren
know anyone on iOS?

~~~
rrrrrraul
@rwenderlich @mattt

------
davyjones
Tom Lane on the postgresql lists. His breadth and depth of knowledge on the
postgres code is mind boggling. And he takes equal effort in helping out on
all lists...ranging from novice to hackers.

------
brudgers
Do you have some examples of people you follow and rationales as to why?

------
arsalanb
Zac Holman — @holman on twitter (I think). Pretty awesome guy.

------
daveloyall
windytan.com theorangeduck.com nullprogram.com esr.ibiblio.org (wtf?)
joeyh.name ebb.org/bkuhn shift-reset.com joearms.github.io

